# How Do I Choose A Portable Power Station?



## hmdtec (3 mo ago)

(links have been removed by a moderator)

While it is true that a *portable power station* consists primarily of a large battery, it is the additional components that justify the term "power station". Each has multiple port options - such as AC or wall outlets, USB plugs and 12V ports - that allow them to charge other devices. They store energy safely and deliver power efficiently, which often means fast charging times. Technology such as digital screens display inputs and outputs, and our app allows remote energy management and tracking.

*What is the difference between a portable power station and a mobile power source?*
The *capacity of portable power stations* and the variety of outlets make them different from mobile power, which traditionally has a smaller capacity. Because of the enhanced capacity, devices that are normally charged from a wall or car outlet can be charged using a portable power station.








Portable Power Station
*Why should I buy a portable power station instead of a gas generator?*
Gas generators, while powerful, have some serious drawbacks. For one thing, you can't use them indoors, which makes them useless in the winter. More than 50,000 people visit emergency rooms each year for accidental carbon monoxide poisoning. Using inflators indoors carries the risk of toxic fumes and potentially fatal accidents. They also produce a lot of noise that is only amplified in smaller spaces. Adjusting fuel levels or needing to winterize generators in colder months to get them to operate properly outdoors can cause additional pain. Plus - inflators can be simply finnicky, difficult to start, and overall difficult to maintain.

The intuitive nature of silent, gas-free power at the push of a button makes portable power stations much easier to use. In recent years, we have been able to develop power stations large enough to support high-energy devices such as power tools, air compressors and large appliances. Because they can safely operate indoors, they are ideal as a home backup solution, while still remaining portable for outdoor use. In addition to handling miscellaneous fuel, portable power stations can provide unlimited free power by connecting solar panels.

*How do I choose a portable power station?*
There are several key factors to consider when choosing the right portable power station for you.

*Capacity.*
The capacity of a portable power station indicates the amount of power stored in the battery, measured in watt-hours. Larger capacities are better suited for heavy-duty work, such as home backup, while smaller capacities are - you guessed it! - is better suited for smaller charging needs. Want to protect your home from power outages, or build an off-grid cabin? Our Yeti power station can be expanded to 4.8 kWh with our expansion kit to maximize capacity.








Portable Power Station
*Portability.*
While all of our power stations are technically portable, carrying a 70-pound Yeti 3000X to charge your laptop isn't exactly ideal. If you know your power needs are small, such as powering a drone or camera battery on a weekend photography trip, choose one of our small but powerful power stations, such as the Yeti 500X. While 20% lighter than its predecessor, it delivers up to 20% more power.

*Solar charging.*
One of the best features of a portable power station is the ability to charge with 100% solar power. We have a large selection of portable and mountable solar panels, so whether you're a minimalist who likes to easily clean up your campsite or a minimalist who wants to mount solar panels on the roof of your van, you can customize the setup to fit your specific needs.

Once you know your power needs and where you'll be using your portable power station most often, rest assured that we have a variety of setups to choose from.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have removed all links to your product.
We have specific guidelines for advertising on this site.
Please see: Advertising Rules

I hope you understand. Thank you.


----------

